# Cam Position Sensor 98 Jetta 2.0L



## midorialexandros (Jan 7, 2010)

Just finished rebuilding the motor in this car, been driving it for two days. Car intermittently dies with no warning, starts right back up.

Check light is not on I do get P0 codes for the Cam position Sensor. Called VW, these guys are trying to sell me the crank position sensor that is on the bottom of the motor. I know this is not right.

Anyone got the CORRECT part number for the cam position sensor?

Photos to be added momentarily of what I believe is the cam sensor...


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

You rebuilt the motor and don't have a service manual? :sly:

That picture is the oil pressure sensor. The cam sensor is in the distributor.

Before you go swapping parts, post up the exact code. You sure it's not a crankshaft sensor code? A bad cam sensor shouldn't cause the car to die, but a faulty crank sensor will.


----------



## midorialexandros (Jan 7, 2010)

Anony00GT said:


> You rebuilt the motor and don't have a service manual? :sly:
> 
> That picture is the oil pressure sensor. The cam sensor is in the distributor.
> 
> Before you go swapping parts, post up the exact code. You sure it's not a crankshaft sensor code? A bad cam sensor shouldn't cause the car to die, but a faulty crank sensor will.


Borrowed my buddies garage to keep the car at while we worked on it, my Bentley is in the back of his truck. Wont be back for another two days. :banghead:

After calling the dealer it seems like the crank/cam is the same sensor on this car. I unplugged it, huge cobweb pressed in there, so I cleaned the contacts real good and put it back together. Haven't drove it yet to test.

Its got leaking coolant hoses that are just shot after sitting for two years.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

midorialexandros said:


> After calling the dealer it seems like the crank/cam is the same sensor on this car


That is most certainly NOT correct.

The camshaft sensor is in the distributor, also commonly referred to as a "hall sensor" in this forum.

The crankshaft sensor is in the block, near the back.

The crankshaft sensor is used as an ignition trigger, the camshaft sensor is used to determine #1 TDC for the fuel injectors. The car will run with a bad cam sensor (albeit not well and with horrible MPG), but it will either not start or die instantly if the crankshaft sensor fails.

Exactly what code are you throwing?


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

Anony00GT said:


> The crankshaft sensor is in the block, near the back.


That is most certainly NOT correct.....unless by "back" you're looking at it longitudinally.

It's on the fwd side of the block, just under the front motor mount bracket. But I do agree.....post up the codes and we can go from there.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

"Front" of the engine has the belts on it. "Back" of the engine is bolted to the trans. Always. At least in my terminology.

The left side of the ABA faces the front of the car.

So. The crankshaft sensor is in the back of the engine. On the left side


----------



## Red Baron Golf (Jul 18, 2000)

Do yourself a favor - if the crank sensor is going, replace it or the car will leave you stranded at some point.

You may also want to replace the hall sender (cam position sensor) in the distributor as well.


----------



## midorialexandros (Jan 7, 2010)

PBWB said:


> That is most certainly NOT correct.....unless by "back" you're looking at it longitudinally.
> 
> It's on the fwd side of the block, just under the front motor mount bracket. But I do agree.....post up the codes and we can go from there.


Pulled the whole thing apart, this is the right answer for the sensor. It was THICK with cobwebs, some black widow must have laid some egg sack in there or something. I cleaned it out and it hasn't been an issue since. ( Yet )

The code was P0341


----------

